# Domino Jig



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have to build some louvre doors and thought this might be a job for the Domino. I needed a slot cut on an angle though so after a bit of thought I came up with this home made jig. 

Yes I know it's a bit Heath Robinson but it does work believe it or not as can be seen in this next shot. :dance3:

I had to build two jigs of course one for the left and one for the right side. It did take a bit of tweaking to get it right but I am happy with the results.

To ensure it was accurate enough I joined the two together using just the Domino dowels to make sure. 

That is the test done now to build those doors.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You made me look up Heath Robinson, Alan. Now I know he is to you in the UK what Rube Goldberg is to us here in the US. Gotta' love those inventive guys. Plus, even though your setup may be a bit Robinson-ish, it clearly works and is a clever use for the domino cutter.Good job! :yes4:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"Heath Robinson".......ahhhh (light comes on)


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Where there is a will there is a way. If it works there is nothing wrong with it. You can even make an improved version for next to nothing if you have to.


----------

